# Zweitmonitor auf engen Raum/ Am Rand..



## Frontline25 (5. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend,

Ich bin schon seit längerem am überlegen mein Zweit Monitor auszutauschen, da die 1366x768 mittlerweile einfach zu wenig platz für die vielen Fenster sind die ich nebenbei versuche offenzuhalten ^^'
Das kann dann schon CPU, Netzwerk, Discord, Telegram, Firefox und/Oder Ts³ Sein. (Häufig immer 2-3 Programme und immer CPU/Netzwerk). Während ich auf dem Hauptmonitor Spiele.
Nun aber das zweite Problem... => Der jetzige Monitor steht bereits auf der kippte, der Standfuß ist am Rand meines Schreibtisches ..
((Leider ein Verbund Schreibtisch und dadurch sehr wenig platz und schlecht austauschbar... müsste neue Möbel kaufen.))
Der 27" Hauptbildschirm passt genau in die Schreibtisch öffnung (Wobei ich schätze das ein 28" oder gar Schmaler 29" Auch passen könnte)

Jetziger Zweit- Monitor: Philips 191EL    (19") Angeschlossen mit DVI und dann adapter an die Grafikkarte Technische Daten fur LED-Monitor 191EL1SB/00 | Philips

Hauptmonitor X-Star x-star dp2710 ((Wird wahrscheinlich in einigen monaten oder der Nächsten GPU ebenfalls getauscht))

Budge: Suche eher was nach P/L, sollte unter 200 bleiben
Mindestanforderungen : FullHd, Mindestens gleiche Bildqualität ((Was nicht schwer sein sollte ))
Anschlüsse, DVI oder DP (DP wird eher Favorisiert, denke ich)

Bereits überlegte Monitore:
Dell Professional P2217H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Hat auf dem Ersten Blick fast alle ausstatungen die man haben möchte)
Philips S-line 221S6QYMB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo ThinkVision T2224d-IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Günstig)



Ich hab mir schon viele gedanken gemacht und ob ich nicht eventuell sogar Tischhalterungen Kaufen soll? Problem ist, es ist nicht wirklich viel platz 1/3 des bildschirm ist so mittlerweile über der Kante...
Oder gar ein Größeren Monitor (25" oder so) Aber dann 90° Gedreht? 
Hab mich schon oft in Geizhals umgesehen, und denke das etwas um 21" hoffentlich noch passen sollte, aber man fühlt sich halt sicherer, wenn andere auch nochmal ideen und oder einwende einbringen 

Bedanke mich für jede Hilfe, idee oder einwand 

Mit freundlichen Gruß 
Frontline25


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. Oktober 2017)

Das liest sich als wäre für dich ein Monitor hochkant aufgestellt perfekt! Du erwähnst es selber, also bist du wohl nicht abgeneigt. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, den zweiten Bildschirm über dem ersten zu platzieren.


----------



## Frontline25 (7. Oktober 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Das liest sich als wäre für dich ein Monitor hochkant aufgestellt perfekt! Du erwähnst es selber, also bist du wohl nicht abgeneigt. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, den zweiten Bildschirm über dem ersten zu platzieren.



Das ist einer der vielen fragen ja  Aber lohnt es sich überhaupt es größer zu haben? 

Hier mal Fotos um zu verdeutlichen was mein Problem ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platztechnisch sind nur 1366x768 schon lange zu wenig , es wird einfach immer mehr überlappt... Wenn man noch nebenbei Firefox mit mehreren Tabs offen haben will kann man das meiste schon wieder vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider auch Platztechnisch im echten Leben eine etwas schwierige angelegenheit, wo ich halt schon befürchte, dass selbst Monitorhalterungen zu groß werden 
Sie müsste wenigstens so weit Schwenkbar bleiben, dass ich die Schränke annähernd problemlos auf und zu bekomme. (Sprich, nichts komplett festes)
Wenn es Zwei bildschirme sein würden... 
(Btw. Das Budge ist pro Monitor.)

Was mir aber auch gerade einfällt... Theoretisch könnte ich doch auch den X-Star an einer Halterung klatschen, 90° Drehen und ein neuen Besseren Hauptmonitor kaufen? (Vesa halterungen scheint er zu haben) 
Doch wenn das in Frage kommt würde das Budge weiter angehoben werden und auf ca 500€ Landen, da ich beim Hauptmonitor 120hz+, WQhd oder höher und IPS im sinn hatte (Welche aber keine Schlieren bildet. Beim X-Star kann man es schon erkennen, aber er kostete damals auch nur 300€ und das sind nun schon einige Jahre her....

PS: Werde aber für den Hauptmonitor auch einige andere Threads verfolgen, falls die Idee mit X-Star 27" 90° gedreht sinnvoll ist ( Geeigneter Gaming Monitor 27" mit IPS und WQHD Als Beispiel)
Was ich dann aber bräuchte wäre ein Vernünftigen Arm der nicht überteuert ist (Die können ja schnell mal 200-300€ Kosten o.O)


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. Oktober 2017)

Die Anhänge kann man (ich) nicht öffnen, sind ungültig. Praktisch könntest du einen Monitor hochkannt stellen, wenn er in etwa die Breite des aktuellen Monitors hat. Das Lesen in Foren ist hochkant angenehmer wie ich finde. Ist wohl auch ein Teil Gewohnheits- und Geschmackssache.


----------



## Frontline25 (8. Oktober 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Die Anhänge kann man (ich) nicht öffnen, sind ungültig.



Jetzt sollte es funktionieren hoffe ich... Irgendwie hab ich momentan Probleme mit dem korrekten Laden der Seite  Eventuell durch das Firefox update.

Hochkannt hatte ich mir schon mit ca 22-25" Vorgestellt gehabt, würde ich aber nun den X-Star als zweitmonitor 'ausmustern' brauch ich zwingend ein Monitor arm... (Standfuß hat keine Pivot funktion) + es wird dann zwar ein verfrühter neukauf aber auf der Todo liste steht bereits ein muss für ein neuen Hauptmoni 
Da 4K Monitore zurzeit noch ziemlich kostspielig sind... insbesondere bisher nur 60hz zur verfügung steht, wird es wohl nur wieder WQHD werden, aber mit 120hz+ 
Was ich aus einem anderem Thread bereits gesehen habe war z.b. der hier Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nun... Wenn man sich es durchdenkt sollte es doch die bessere investition sein? Nur wird die Geschichte mit Standfuß dann sehr fraglich 
Mein jetziger zweitmoni ist etwas breiter als wenn ich den X-Star Hochkannt stellen würde.
Komplett star sollte es nicht sein, sonst kann ich die Schränke wahrscheinlich nicht öffnen...
Amazon basic (ist halt schwarz und etwas günstiger) Bietet da schon ziemlich viel, aber auch für 115€..
AmazonBasics Tischhalterung (K001387) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Arctic Z1 sollte da hoffentlich auch genügen für 40€ oder? 
Arctic Z1 Monitor Arm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist jetzt alles für den fall wenn ich doch direkt ein Hauptmonitor tausch durchführen würde...  arg qual der wahl 
Vorteil : Vieles direkt und groß... Nachteil: Kostet auch am Meisten auf einmal (Dafür muss man in Zukunft nicht mehr nochmal zahlen, da ich dann 2 wqHD screens hab)


Letztendlich bleiben die Fragen
- Lohnt sich der Direkte umtausch des Hauptmonitors?
- Ist der Monitor fürs gaming geeignet oder gibt es was besseres für P/L ? (Nicht das wieder schlierenbildung erkennbar ist in schnellen bildern) 
- welche Halterung


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Oktober 2017)

Auf dem zweiten Bild sehe ich das eigentliche Problem. Wegen dem Kästchen kann du dein zweiten Monitor nicht direkt neben den Hautpmonitor stellen, hmm. Links davon geht nicht? Kannst du noch ein Foto machen auf man mehr sehen kann?

Wäre ein Montage am Schrank rechts eine Option? Damit hättest du auch wieder etwas mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch die Kabel dürfte hier nicht weiter stören 

Wie was wie groß sein kann, kannst du einfach mit Schablonen aus Karton ausprobieren :9

Beim Bildschirm kann ich dir nicht helfen, suche selbst in dem Bereich was für mich.


----------



## Frontline25 (8. Oktober 2017)

Also um die Linke seite kurz zu beschreiben: Links vom Hauptbildschirm ist schon der schreibtisch zu ende (In die Fassung passt vielleicht gerade so noch ein sehr schmaller 28-29" Monitor als Hauptmonitor) und dann kommt mein Bett 
Es ist halt eine komplette Schrankwand mit bett... Deswegen kann ich auch nicht so einfach den "Schreibtisch" austauschen ....
Eine Montage am Schrank? Ich glaube das wäre eher Suboptimal und macht löcher ^^' 

Ich werd aufjedenfall noch alle anderen Threads im Auge behalten, leider bin ich denke ich von IPS von der Blickwinkelstabilität und Farben etwas verwöhnt  Was die Auswahl doch schwierig macht..

PS: Interressanter Weise werden mir irgendwie nicht alle angebote angezeigt bei der suche in Geizhalz
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale bis 28", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: AH-IPS/IPS, Maximale Signalfrequenz (vertikal): ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Es gibt zwar die ältere version in der Suche, der neue und dadurch auch Produzierte/Billigere taucht jedoch garnicht auf ...
PS2: Ooh... Anscheinend hat der Acer nicht die Vertikale Wiederholfrequenz (Viel zu spät bemerkt ) Aber ist das nun was negatives? Waren nicht eigendlich die Vertikalen Frequenzen die wiederholrate?


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. Oktober 2017)

"Bildwiederholungsfrequenz" meinst du wahrscheinlich. Da gibt es wohl nichts mit 120hz. So solten die Filter stimmen, aber es kamen nur 2 Modelle daszu^^ LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale bis 28", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: AH-IPS/IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zwei Bildschirme übereinander geht also nicht? Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich noch darin, dass du mit meinem Monitorarm, welcher auf der Sitzseite rechts geklemmt wird, den Bildschirm so stellen kannst, dass er nicht im Weg wäre. Von dem Teil des Tisches (die rechte Kante/Eck) hast du ja derzeit auch nichts, also würde du nicht noch mehr Platz verlieren.


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Oktober 2017)

Also ich glaube das die Idee: auptmonitor ersetzen und den alten 27" Hauptmonitor 90° gedreht bisher sich am besten anhört, auch das man auf Lange sicht nicht 2x Kauft ^^'
Also benötigt wird nur der neue Hauptmonitor und ein Monitorarm, der 27" halten kann, soweit beweglich ist das ich ihn ausreichend weckklappen kann um die Schränke zu öffnen und das Gewicht halten kann 

Da IPS mäßig bei WQHD 144hz leider bisher wenig los ist und G-Sync locker 150-200€ Preisaufschlag bedeuten, würde ich bei den Freesync modellen bleiben...
Das Bedeutet Acer,Asus oder Ezio... Ezio ist aber mit 1.000€ bei weitem doch zu teuer....
Also bleibt nur noch Acer vs. Asus....

Preistechnisch und Freesync mäßig gewinnt Acer !doch! was mich halt Stutzig machd sind die Signalfrequenz: 31-113kHz (horizontal), 50-76Hz (vertikal) Wie ich schon bei einem anderen Thread angemerkt habe... Der Asus kommt da eben zu 144hz.
Ist das Kriterium Signalfrequenz wichtig? Wenn gar besser, sodas der Negativpunkt mit der kleineren Range mit Freesync ignoriert werden kann und 50€ aufpreis gerechtfertigen?
Bei meinem jetzigen Monitor sind ja wie gesagt schlieren schon relativ erkennbar. (Beim Ufo test ist das Ufo schon garnichtmehr scharf)


Zudem mal was anderes... AU Optronics plant fur 2018 WQHD auf 27 Zoll mit 240 Hz, 32 Zoll UHD mit 144 Hz und 35 Zoll Curved mit 200 Hz
Könnte das eventuell auch zuwachs oder Preissenkungen bedeuten ... argh, immer wieder bekommt man anreize doch weiter zu warten


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. Oktober 2017)

> Also bleibt nur noch Acer vs. Asus....


Beim Asus geht scheinbar nur 144hz oder Freesync und letzteres auch nur von 30-90hz. Ich weiß, aber nicht, ob das immer noch so ist. Hatt den auch um Visier.


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja, aber wie kann man die Sache mit der Signalfrequenz gewichten? 
Google Spukt da leider weniger nützliche Informationen aus ...


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. Oktober 2017)

Da habe ich absolut keine Ahnung und deswegen nichts geschrieben^^


----------



## Frontline25 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hmm Hab mich mal ebend komplett vertahn mit den Rabatten, oups ...
Der alte X-Star hatte eine '8ms gtg' angabe... Ich denke mit den getesteten ~5ms gtg und 144hz sollten beim Acer die Schlieren nicht mehr so stöhrend sein 

Also scheint momentan keine Alternative zum Acer zu geben (da gute Freesync range) Und die Ezio alternative ist mal ebend 400€ teurer :/...
Die neuen Display Panels wurden auch erst ab 2018 irgendwo angekündigt und das auch noch ohne etwas mit wqhd, 144hz  ips, also bleibt es weiterhin das alte und einzige Panel in den 'vielen' Monitoren 

Letzte frage wäre nun... welchen Monitorarm für den Zweitmonitor? 


> Komplett starr sollte es nicht sein, sonst kann ich die Schränke wahrscheinlich nicht öffnen...
> Amazon basic (ist halt schwarz und etwas günstiger) Bietet da schon ziemlich viel, aber auch für 115€..
> AmazonBasics Tischhalterung (K001387) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der Arctic Z1 sollte da hoffentlich auch genügen für 40€ oder?
> Arctic Z1 Monitor Arm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Es gibt ja auch noch einige mehr... Gibt irgendwie einige Preisunterschiede und arten..
X-Star Gewicht: 5,2kg

PS: Der Z1 hat auch bereits eine 2. Generation mit USB 3.0 Hub
Arctic Monitorhalterung Z1 Pro (Gen 2) mit USB 3.0 Hub - schwarz
Aber ist dadurch auch mal ebend fast Doppelt so teuer... 

Aber auch großer Vorteil: USB3 : etwas zukunftstauglicher und zudem gibts für die Arktic reihe = Arctic Z+1 Pro Monitorarm-Erweiterung
 ... Hmmm Wenn keine Einwende kommen, wird das wahrscheinlich so nächste woche geliefert ^ ^

PS 2 : So, nun ist der Z1 Pro Gen 2 bestellt und der Acer ebenfalls. Mal Hoffen das es sich auch Lohnt und ich kein mieserabeles Panel erwische ^^'
Sidenote: Interessant... Wiederrufene gegenstände werden bei Paypal zurückgebucht und nur als Guthaben behalten.


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Oktober 2017)

Soo, Der Monitor kam heute an und auch gleich aufgebaut und rumgetestet 

Keine Pixelfehler und keine 'Sichtbaren' Stubeinschlüsse.. Aber, mir wird das gefühl nicht los das was mit der Homogänität auf der Rechtenseite nicht stimmer (Sehr leicht bläulicher?) und Links und rechts an den Rändern scheint es nicht ganz so gut ausgeleuchtet zu sein (Mein Vater sagt dazu aber eher Optische täuschung... hrmm)

Weiter rumprobiert..  Scrollen ist nun sehr merklich besser, jedoch merke ich weiterhin leichte Schlierenbildung (Jedoch im vergleich zum X-Star ungefähr halb so stark)
In Games (War thunder) erstmal freesync ausprobiert. Ohwow , ja das merk man schon , besonders die Benchmark szenen mit den durchschauen wirkte  sehr klar und ohne stottern, lediglich ingame stört mich weiterhin bei schnellen Kamera bewegungen die schlieren/verschwimmung. (Aber vielleicht hab ich auch noch was falsch eingestellt ))

Muss mir ebend noch ein längeres DP Kabel kaufen gehen, da die... Vermutlich 1,5m nicht ausreichen 
Zudem wie kann man es am besten Kalibrieren? Bin da gerade mich auch überall am informieren.

Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Tage


----------



## dreadkopp (16. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du schon über Neukauf nachdenkst, warum nicht einfach einen 21:9?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Oktober 2017)

Gekauft wurd nun schon, 21:9 hätte nicht gepasst wegen des Schreibtisches, leider ^^... Vielleicht in ein paar jahren nochmal 

Nach etwas spielen und heruntergestellter Helligkeit muss ich sagen, es sieht so aus als Brauchte der Monitor nur eine Aufwärmphase oser so, die Kannten sind nun alle ausgeleuchtet 
Zudem sieht es so aus das im Dunkeln die hellen bereiche nur heller sind, je nach Blickwinkel, also nicht direkt..
Nun nach der zeit sieht man nichts mehr dergleichen. Das Interessante ist, das 'leichte Blau' Ist auch Blickwinkelabhängig..

Bildqualität her scheint der Acer aber nochmal besser zu sein als der X-Star... jedoch sollte ich mal beide vernünftig Kalibrieren... nur bräucht ich erstmal das Wissen und so ein gerät dafür... Werd mich morgen mal Umsehen wie das ganze funktioniert 

Zum X-Star als Zweitmonitor mit 90° : ... Ufff..... Der kopf muss nun schon nach oben und unten gehen  während es Horizontal nicht stört, würde ich mir für Vertikal doch ein Curved wünschen oder muss noch weiter herumexperimentieren....


----------

